# Assortment of some nice bottles!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 3, 2021)

Got all these for $30 today! An antique store owner had a bunch of bottles that had come in. Unfortunately, I was a week late since I didn't realize she had contacted me. Anyway, I still got some really nice ones!





Left to right:
Dr. Bell's' Pine Tar-Honey Whiskey, Sanitol, JSP in emerald green, Williams & Carleton Druggists Hartford, Conn., Doyle's Pure Foods (New Haven, CT catsup), and The Williams Drug Store Elizabethtown, NY.

Any info on the small BIM whiskey is appreciated since I can't find this particular varient online anywhere.




Thanks for looking,
          PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 3, 2021)

Love the emerald JSP bottle! Great finds.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 4, 2021)

The green JSP & amber medicinal whiskey are terrific looking bottles. Can't help you out concerning the history of the whiskey bottle though, as I am strictly a jar collector. But you got some very nice bottles for a decent price, I would imagine.


----------

